# Going to jail....



## MetalGirl30 (Apr 15, 2008)

Well today was not a good day to quit smoking....

I have got to go in the morning and turn myself in to the police....yep!!!

For something that happened in 1994!!!! And was not even my fault!!!

Back in 1994 I almost went to jail, federal, because a friend of mine(well a person who was suppose to be a friend), who I knew most my life, used my bank account to embezzle money(without me knowing) I found out when the bank called me in and a F.B.I. agent was waiting for me. Well he let me go and I went straight to my friend and made him turn himself in. I was not going down and have never been more scared in my life. Well he also stoled checks from me along with deposit slips. Thanks to him using my checks that bounced in 1994 I am now being charged with fraud checks.
He is dead and there is not a thing I can do, but prove that he used my account. But since these checks were overlooked during his investigation I HAVE GOT TO TAKE THE FALL!! It is my word against his, and he ain't talking thats for sure! The checks were signed using my name on my account!
It was just a big mess..he spent time in federal pen for embezzlement and forgery.

Yall I have only been locked up once in my life for cussing a judge out. I was just put in there to cool off. The same guy who did this wrote me a letter saying he was going to kidnap my son and I got mad because the police wouldn't do anything about it. The guy got real looney and obsessed with me and I went through years of h*ll because of him.
So now even in death he is screwing me..sorry for language..just so dang mad!!!!
So now I am going to jail.....


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

holly shoot. sorry to hear about your miss fortune isn't there a statute of limitations?


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

Since it involves the FBI you should see if there's an option to get your handwriting analyzed. I went through some stuff before with identity theft and they had me do a written test to compare my hand writing against the falsified documents. Get a lawyer girl, and get one fast.


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

Indigo Bully Connection said:


> Since it involves the FBI you should see if there's an option to get your handwriting analyzed. I went through some shiz before with identity theft and they had me do a written test to compare my hand writing against the falsified documents. Get a lawyer girl, and get one fast.


the hand writing is the first thing i thought of but i figured she had already done that. or they had you would figure that they would have compaired some before even trying to press charges.


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

Get a lawyer and keep your mouth shut. Innocent or not. Our mouths only get us in trouble. Best of luck to ya!


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

BLUE PIT BULL MAN said:


> the hand writing is the first thing i thought of but i figured she had already done that. or they had you would figure that they would have compaired some before even trying to press charges.


They can press charges before analyzing anything like that as well. That can come with indictment


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

StaffyDaddy said:


> Get a lawyer and keep your mouth shut. Innocent or not. Our mouths only get us in trouble. Best of luck to ya!


i like your advise man its kinda like my signature. lol


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

BLUE PIT BULL MAN said:


> i like your advise man its kinda like my signature. lol


**** yeah its the only reason i got 5 years on paper for everything they pulled out of my apartment.... :hammer:


----------



## MetalGirl30 (Apr 15, 2008)

BLUE PIT BULL MAN said:


> holly shoot. sorry to hear about your miss fortune isn't there a statute of limitations?


I talked to a lawyer not long ago and he said that in our state there is no statue of limitations on check fraud.
I am waiting on a person from the F.B.I. to send me his record so I can prove that he did use my account during that time and got convicted for it.
Stupid thing is they were checks wrote to wal-mart....I have wrote several checks, used my ATM card and put in for a job there since then....

Well they can kiss my a%$...START GOING TO tARGET FOR NOW ON.

I mean almost 16 years good gracious....I still don't understand it. I have lived at this residence for 5 years, 5 years at my old residents, 3 years before that..so it is not like I was moving alot. I have even had background checks done on me and everything in the past.


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

well i wish you the best of luck with it!!


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

I also hate to say this, but county jail sucks. In prison the living conditions are better, you get to go outside, you get phone calls, you get face to face visitations, better food etc. Now that is worst case scenario. Start calling lawyers up, they should all give you free consultation. When it comes down to deciding which one, go with your gut feeling. When you have a family you support, your freedom is priceless, so you should be able to set up payment schedules. Im sorry to hear about this stuff, but sadly its what we get for trusting people and being in situations we should have avoided.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

Good luck girl... oz is giving some good info... he's our veteran convict lmao


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

Indigo Bully Connection said:


> Good luck girl... oz is giving some good info... he's our veteran convict lmao


man that's f**ked up! LOL....

Another thing, (im in no place to judge your honesty, integrity, etc) that you can do is try for a polygraph. If you have nothing to hide and nothing to lie about then you will pass. It's one thing to be nervous, but the body has a lot more reactions when youre lying. A polygraph could save you.


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

never go with court appointed representation alot of the time they are (in bed) with the D.A. or the prosicution. they are apointed by the judge and the judge gives them apointment on how much revinue they bring the county state and so on so if you do have to go that route get one that has no case load that usualy means he or she wins.


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

BLUE PIT BULL MAN said:


> never go with court appointed representation alot of the time they are (in bed) with the D.A. or the prosicution. they are apointed by the judge and the judge gives them apointment on how much revinue they bring the county state and so on so if you do have to go that route get one that has no case load that usualy means he or she wins.


i wouldnt go with court appointed in county or state, let alone FED!!! If anything, get a plea bargain if you can't do anything else. It sucks what we think is way in the past can always make its way back in our lives and show its ugly face. If youre a God fearing person, start praying... You have my support if you need anyone to talk to.


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Wow this is crazy best of luck! I hope everything turns out ok.


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

OMG that sucks!Best of luck and I hope everything turns out ok.


----------



## MetalGirl30 (Apr 15, 2008)

They want me to bring my license, my car and my car keys.....sorry not doing that!

The warrant officer, who is a friend of mine, said that since it has been so long and I have no record that I can explain myself to the judge and should be let go. I will just have to pay for the checks and return check policy thing, and that it should not go on my record that more and likely the judge will have the charge esponged and not go on my record.

The lawyer I talked to, he said that he would meet me there in the morning, said that as long as I have the file from the F.B.I. to show what happened with my account that it should just be thrown out, because the checks were stolen and he did all that crap to my account at the same time the checks were used.
My neighbors want to go for character witness....tell one neighbor..now they all know. Getting phone calls non stop.

Someone just please pinch me and hard...maybe I will wake up....this truely sucks!!!


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

***splashes some cold water on ya*** 

at least it looks like there's a light at the end of the tunnel... Doesn't look like you;ll have to use soap on a rope


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

shoot, someone needs to take the day off and drive you up there in their car! lol in all seriousness, the best of luck to you girl and i'll keep you in my prayers.


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

Indigo Bully Connection said:


> shoot, someone needs to take the day off and drive you up there in their car! lol in all seriousness, the best of luck to you girl and i'll keep you in my prayers.


uhhh, ride a bike if you have to do anything but take your car and keys up there. i dont trust the government ONE BIT.

"Yeah we'll take care of your vehicle while youre in court, just hand over your keys and we will return it when you get out..." .... RIGHT.


----------



## vdubbinya (Oct 8, 2008)

where u goin girl i'll come visit


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

vdubbinya said:


> where u goin girl i'll come visit


we'll throw some money on your books! LOL


----------



## vdubbinya (Oct 8, 2008)

lol well she lives in sc too so it cant be too far of a drive  i'll bring pike with me


----------



## MetalGirl30 (Apr 15, 2008)

Laurens county .....

I have my car covered. My father in law is taking me in the morning.
The judge who I will have to go in front of yall is none other than the judge I cussed out.....can it get any better..... I just called to find out what judge will be on duty tomorrow.....yah for me
Cross your fingers he doesn't remember me.....

I am going to go in there and just do what I have to do....
Last time when I got thrown in jail for being a hothead I got put in a cell with a woman hyped up on PCP AND STABBED HER HUBBY 32 TIMES.....the other 2 girls in there was huddled together on the bench...didn't take long for me to join them..that woman was crazy

Staffy...I will just have to stink...maybe then no one will get near me!


----------



## MetalGirl30 (Apr 15, 2008)

vdubbinya said:


> lol well she lives in sc too so it cant be too far of a drive  i'll bring pike with me


Don't forget the file and get away driver...lol

I know its not funny, but humor is keeping me from breaking down and crying... I admit it I'm SKEERED OF THE POPO!!!


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

MetalGirl30 said:


> Laurens county .....
> 
> Staffy...I will just have to stink...maybe then no one will get near me!


Just don't let em punk you!!!

How to make a prison shank | Pointless Banter


----------



## MetalGirl30 (Apr 15, 2008)

StaffyDaddy said:


> Just don't let em punk you!!!
> 
> How to make a prison shank | Pointless Banter


Thank you staffy..I am not worried about myself...I just don't want more charges added for fighting. I can handle myself...ask my hubby.
He got 2 black eyes and a broke nose from me one time for calling me a bad word...and he is 6'1 and 210 pounds.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Oh man my heart goes out to you!!
I'll tell you my messed up story about join to jail for a few weeks a couple of years ago.
I got a DWI right after I turned 21 I blew a .09 because I had just come from a bar. I passed the sobriety test but they did a breath test because I was honest and said I just came from the bar. Yeah I really got the short end of the stick. So long story short they had me do like 20 things, like attend a MADD class and a ton of paperwork, and several other classes. I guess I forgot a class and 6 years later I find out they put a warrant out for me because I did not take one set of classes. I called the court house and said because it was so long ago I had a hold on my warrant and I had to see the judge that issued it and I had to turn myself in. So I took a few days off work and called the court house and they said I would see her first thing in the morning and be out the next day. So I went and turned myself in and found out the next day that several judges went to a conference for 10 days and guess what, my judge went too. I was in jail for over 2 weeks because no other judge would see me since she put the hold on me. By the time I got to see her she dismissed all charges and released me so I spent 2 weeks with crack heads and thugs for nothing!! I was so scared and I was just horrified that I had to be among such horrible ppl and the only thing that made it bearable is I was roommates with a girl in the same situation as me and she was just as nice. 

I feel horrible your going through this but hopefully the judge will dismiss the charges if you just pay restitution. I will keep you in my prayers!!


----------



## Chinadog (Sep 14, 2009)

DONT take your shoes off when you shower.

and DONT say anything until you have a good lawyer. The county SUCKS, Oz is right you get treated sorta like a human being but in the county yall are just a bunch of dogs in there packed together. Im so sorry to hear this metal I wish you the BEST of luck and when its all said and done make a trip to his grave adn spit on it.


----------



## intensive (Apr 22, 2008)

honestly, ive had my expirence with the justice system lol.

having been charged with 3 felony's and 2 misdamenors at the same time, i got it all dropped to simple poss. and simpl. misdamenor.

its all a money game, you find the attorney who charges to much, make sure hes done his job in the past, and normally he/she can tell you how its gonna turn out.


----------



## MetalGirl30 (Apr 15, 2008)

Chinadog said:


> DONT take your shoes off when you shower.
> 
> and DONT say anything until you have a good lawyer. The county SUCKS, Oz is right you get treated sorta like a human being but in the county yall are just a bunch of dogs in there packed together. Im so sorry to hear this metal I wish you the BEST of luck and when its all said and done make a trip to his grave adn spit on it.


WHO SAID I WAS GONNA SHOWER.....I AM GONNA HAVE A CASE OF SCHZOPHRENIA IN THERE...B CRAZY...NO ONE MESS WITH ME...LOL


----------



## Chinadog (Sep 14, 2009)

ew girl ur gonna have to take a shower your butt will get lice or something in there. but yea the more crazy you sound/look they wont mess with ya hopefully


----------



## intensive (Apr 22, 2008)

man, jail isnt like that lol. jail is jail, its where people who dont have money for bail go. its boring and you make connects on weed, o er i mean...nm lol


now prison, prison sucks, no personal expirence but i hear its no fun lol


----------



## intensive (Apr 22, 2008)

and normally with a good lawyer, stuff gets turned around, and the big stack of twentys that the cops took when they raid you gets returned to you.

yea, imagine walking into a police station and asking for your 1000 dollars in weed money back and then ACTUALLY getting it lol


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

I'm sorry to hear about your troubles and wish you the best.

You better take showers. They'll throw you in & wash you down.


----------



## Nizmosmommy (Jun 1, 2009)

[email protected] That sucks.
It seems like a waste of time and money for them.
Man sometimes they just gotta know when to let it go son.
let it go.


----------



## bluefamily (Aug 8, 2007)

AHHH!!!! I think many of us either have been in jail or know somebody who has done time in the can....shoot around here it seems it is a rite of passage!! Good luck my friend.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Anyword? I'm worried for her


----------

